# vinyl siding over asbestos??



## skymaster

consider this; Have heard from many siding contractors, that when you go over it, it cracks all to Heck, and after a little time falls off and blows out the bottom of the vinyl siding. The weight of it and force of of falling just blows the vinyl right off the blding


----------



## Cole

Brian,
I hate these questions.

I would never ever go over existing siding.

I know in some circumstances the funds are not available to take it off. But if it was me I would hold off on the work until i had enough money to tackle the project properly.


----------



## PKHI

We foam over asbestos all the time. Just make sure that if the asbestos is nailed on furring strips that you run wood strapping up the walls over wise the asbestos will crack in the hollow portions between the furring strips. The foam prevents the asbestos from moving when it cracks


----------



## joecaption

It's done all the time because it's the safest, and easyest way to do it. 
Other then being a royal pain to nail through. I've never once seen it all fall apart and blow out the bottom as suggest, if it did I sure would have heard back from customers long before now about it.


----------



## Fix'n it

joe. you dig'n up old threads ?


----------



## joecaption

Not me some new poster did that.


----------



## Fix'n it

joecaption said:


> Not me some new poster did that.


ahh, thats what i thought. and then they deleted their post. that is why i like to quote.

as i said, i plan to go over my current shingle siding with FB then whatever siding.
i and i don't see the current siding falling apart from the new nails. 
as always though, plans can change = take the old siding off.


----------



## firehawkmph

I just sided my buddy's house that had old aluminum siding staple to lathe, over asbestos shingles, which were fasted to 1 x 2's . Sheathing underneath was 1 x planking. My buddy took off the aluminum and lathe. I originally thought we would have to tear off the asbestos. But I installed 3/8 foamcore with my roofing nailer. It went up ok. I hand nailed the siding using 2" roofing nails. They were long enough to get into the plank sheathing. Pain in the butt, but it worked out ok.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## joecaption

Why is there what looks like a seam to the left of the bulkhead on the wall?


----------



## firehawkmph

Joe,
this house used to be a smaller cottage with a porch on the front and the back. Somebody over the years closed both of the porches in, but really didn't do it right. The side walls of the original front porch stuck out 2" from the side. I bent some coil stock to wrap the corner than channeled both sides. It was one of those jobs where you had to draw the line somewhere, he didn't want to rip the porch apart to rebuild it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## midnite2012

If i leave the siding would it b better to sheet it with osb before vinyl siding


----------



## firehawkmph

Midnite,
If I was going to resheat the whole house, I would pull the old siding off and have a nice flat surface to work with. You can try the foam core like I did. But it really helps to have a roofing nailer to fasten the foam core with. It does a lot less damage compared to pounding each nail in. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

